# Starting a puppy for field



## arwool02 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi there :wavey: I've been looking around on this section a lot, but this is my first post here!

I'm hoping for a little bit of advice. I'm bringing home a new golden puppy next weekend from field lines and I'm hoping to get at least a senior hunter title on him, if not masters (we'll see how it goes). But, I'm a total novice at this and haven't done any field work or training before. 

My breeder has been great about suggesting some stuff to do and I'm trying to get hooked up with the Madison Retriever Club so I can learn from them (haven't heard back from them yet though, probably because it's hunting season). But I'm wondering if you all could suggest any things I should specifically start doing from a young age or things I should definitely not do? We're already set up for basic puppy classes (mostly for socialization) and I'm in touch with a local trainer who has goldens and does agility, nose work and some field prep training to do a few lessons with over the winter, but I really don't want to miss any important opportunities while he's a baby!

Also, if anyone knows of a good pro in the Madison, WI area, I would appreciate it. But, I would rather not send him away for training - I want to learn with him so I can handle him well myself. Maybe like hollyk did with Winter, if I understand what they did right.

All advice, resources, etc are appreciated!


----------



## tpd5 (Nov 7, 2013)

I would look into getting Bill Hillmanns puppy DVD (training a retriever puppy). It's a great start.


----------



## Poppy2 (Jun 23, 2015)

Congrats on the new pup! Whats his/her name?

I think its great your doing research before you get your puppy.
You seem very enthusiastic and ready to train your puppy.

Lets put field stuff on the back burner for awhile though, plenty of time for that later.

Focus on bonding with your new best friend 
You want to be the World to him right now.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Jackie Mertens' "Sound Beginnings" is a wonderful DVD to help you get started. It is very basic and will give you ideas of what to do from 7 weeks to about 16 weeks (maybe longer). All of the Hillman stuff is good, too. I would suggest getting both, so you'll have a broader perspective.
Don't forget your puppy walks, through the fields, the creeks, the woods, along the shores, etc. They are great learning opportunites ... all the smells, the terrain, the vegetation.
And push to get hooked up with one (or more) of the clubs, then establish a relationship with a mentor. This may take a while, but it's the best way to learn how to train a working retriever.


----------



## arwool02 (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions! I was able to get in touch with the local retriever club. The secretary was just so nice! Turns out, she knows my breeder and his dogs very well (made me feel great about my choice) and also was able to suggest a local member to help me get started with training. She suggested joining late winter/spring next year. In the mean time, I'll work with the lady they (she and my breeder both said the same person) suggested to start laying a foundation and will take a look at the videos you all recommended!

I'll toss up a picture when we pick him up on Saturday - I'm counting hours now. Name is still TBD. Breeder seems to have decided against the original litter theme, so I'm leaning towards Gold Eagle's Makin' the Mark, both as a nod to his sire and also to a favorite bourbon  call name is totally up in the air - I halfway hope he kinda knows what the breeder has been calling him so I don't have to choose! I'm bad at naming...


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Naming a pup is the best part of getting a pup.  Working general obedience is very important and can be started right from the get go. Heel, sit, stay and a really good recall. Also getting him excited about retrieving is something you can start right away. Have fun.


----------



## arwool02 (Aug 29, 2015)

Puppy is home! AKC name is Gold Eagle's Makin' the Mark. Hubby and I cannot agree on a call name though! We tried Basil for a few days, but just didn't like it. My favorite is Harley, but he hates it. His favorite is Colt, but I'm just not sold on it. So - I'm appealing to you guys for help! Here are a few pics


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

When I look at the call name I try to make sure it would not be confused with a command. I do like Colt!

He is adorable, have fun with him!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Let's see....

Bourbon

Shooter

Whisky


----------



## arwool02 (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks swampcollie - I was going for the bourbon connection (saw your other reply). I think I'm going to float the idea of Whisky again and see if hubby will go for it now. I like the idea of Shooter too!

I like the idea of Colt - doesn't sound like a command (that I know anyway), would be easy to yell and be heard, etc. Just not sure if it fits him. It's the only name we've tried that he's shown any response to though, so maybe it's a sign!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

> *I like the idea of Colt - doesn't sound like a command (that I know anyway), would be easy to yell and be heard, etc. Just not sure if it fits him. It's the only name we've tried that he's shown any response to though, so maybe it's a sign! *


Be careful, "Colt" and "No" aren't all that different sounding to a dog.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I really like a one syllable name. When I call the dog at the line to leave it comes out easy for me. Colt is a nice name for that reason.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Whiskey and Harley are way too common.
Colt is cool. I had a friend with a lab named Shooter and always really liked that


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

There is a colt that trains with us now. A black lab


----------

